
AMD’s 7nm Ryzen 4000 CPUs are here to take on Intel’s 10nm Ice Lake laptop chips - pizzabearman
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/6/21054007/amd-7nm-ryzen-4000-cpu-ces-2020-intel-competition-laptop-processors-zen-2
======
llampx
With laptops, OEM deals matter a lot more than with desktop CPU's. Here's to
hoping that OEMs don't gimp their Ryzen models with worse screens, smaller
batteries and slower, single-channel Ram as they are wont to do.

I'm excite for my next laptop to have a Ryzen, depending on benchmarks of
course.

~~~
Nokinside
AMD's market share 2019

    
    
        Desktop   ~ 20%   
        Notebook  ~ 15% 
        Server    ~  4%
    

OEM's still have to by Intel chips if they want to sell large volumes.

AMD/TSMC just can't make enough CPU's to take over Intel in CPU market share
even if they win every deal.

------
tracker1
Already tweeted the following comment...

\----

@TheVerge

@cgartenberg I think you are muddling some things... There are Ryzen
processors in the 2000, 3000, and 4000 series that use the tech from the prior
generation.

The 3200g for example, is a Zen+ (12nm) processor in the 3000 series...

\----

There are also Zen2 processors in the 3000 series. The processors you are
referring to are Zen2 (7nm) processors that are in the 4000 series, that will
land ahead of Zen3 (7nm+) later in the year... the article doesn't clearly
explain this.

~~~
Matt3o12_
Mobile processors are always one generation behind. Mobile Ryzen 2000 was Zen,
mobile ryzen 3000 was Zen+ and mobile ryzen 4000 will be Zen 2 (while Desktop
ryzen 4000 will be Zen 3).

The reason for this is that it takes more engendering effort to always add the
igpu to the platform.

~~~
tracker1
I understand the why... Of course releasing what is a 4000 series as say a
3250X and aligning them, then releasing the number with tech would help... in
any case, the point is the article muddles the details and makes it sound like
these new 4000 series are better than the existing higher end 3000 series, and
may mislead readers who don't know the difference.

------
PHGamer
the thing is those 4000 cpus are really 3000 ones. intels laptops are always 1
gen ahead. amds laptop is always one gen behind. its kinda annoying. granted
zen 2 (or 3000) was a good architecture so it should compete nicely but I
would expect intel to actually be more efficient still because its newer.

~~~
arcticbull
The core architecture is totally irrelevant. They took the previous generation
core, improved the process, made various tweaks, ran it at a different clock
speed and within a different thermal and TDP envelope, and everything else
that entails. Laptops have different requirements that need to be considered.
Taking a mature part they understand well gives them room and understanding to
make necessary tweaks.

The reality is those changes take time, it's not like they took a Ryzen 3700X,
dropped it onto a smaller package and called it a day. If that were the case
I'd imagine they'd have released it alongside...

~~~
lhoff
Sure, they still should have called it the Ryzen 3000.

The mistake was made during the Ryzen 1000. they called the APUs (CPU with
graphics) Ryzen but the CPU cores were not even Zen.

I know that it takes more then putting another name on to create these CPUs.
But since they have the same Architecture they should be in the same
generation.

Intel's 10th Gen naming annoys me as well. 10nm and 14nm CPUs all under the
same naming scheme. The only reason to do this is to confuse uninformed
customers.

~~~
arcticbull
> Sure, they still should have called it the Ryzen 3000.

Why? It's just a name. It's not the same as a 3700X, it's been modified,
tweaked and revised to meet a different application. It's a new version.

~~~
lhoff
The core part of it is unchanged. All CPUs with the Zen2 Architecture are made
out of the exact same 8 Core die. Ryzen, Threadripper and Epyc. And that is
one of the big advantages that AMD currently has compared to Intel. Take a
look at the pictures. The CPU actually consists of 3 Parts: CPU, GPU,
Interconnect.

What's new with this CPU is the GPU Die that is soldered right next to the CPU
and the interconnect chip that combines CPU and GPU.

It should have been:

Ryzen 1000 - Zen1

Ryzen 2000 - Zen+

Ryzen 3000 - Zen2

But it is:

Ryzen 1000 - CPU: Zen1, APU: -

Ryzen 2000 - CPU: Zen+, APU: Zen1

Ryzen 3000 - CPU: Zen2, APU: Zen+

Ryzen 4000 - CPU: ?, APU: Zen2

~~~
makomk
These APUs are all single-die parts combining both the CPU and GPU cores,
along with the IO, onto the one die. They share that die across the entire
4000-zeries APU lineup though.

~~~
lhoff
Yes you are right. I had some leaks in mind where they had a three die
picture. My fault.

The CPU Cores are stil Zen2

------
meesterdude
Wow, they released a processor with 64 cores?! that's crazy. AMD is crushing
it!

~~~
makomk
AMD released a 64-core server processor a while ago. Today they released the
high-end desktop version of it.

